# If you are a white man, you should support the sexual revolution in the Middle East.



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Feminism is taking over the Middle East. More and more Middle Eastern girls realize what they are missing: (white) chad's cock. When people in the Middle East get exposed to the western internet, they will become more progressive gradually. There are signs of this happening already. The snowball is rolling.

Why you, white guy, should care about this? Maybe you shouldn't: maybe you prefer Nordic or East Asian HQNP hotties as I do.

However, some Middle Eastern girls are traditional virgins, yet they still want to explore their sexuality and marry a white westerner. Certainly, some white guys want a girl like this. The sexual revolution will make it easier for you to find and fuck or marry girls like these. In the future JBW in the Middle East is will be a thing.

This is also good for manlets: the average male height in Iraq is 165 cm / 5'5. That is manlet territory in the west. Other countries in the region are similar manlet countries. The 5'5 guy is manlet in the west, but he is an average guy in Iraq. Imagine being 185 cm / 6'0 man in Iraq. Add on top of that blue eyes, white skin and western passport and voila, you are the chad.

This topic focuses on white men, but maybe the BBC game too works in the Middle East.


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 20, 2021)

I want a MILF rn


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

Ive always supported it


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 20, 2021)

JBW only works for ugly gooks


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Ive always supported it


Obviously, all other races should support it too. Who knows, maybe the BBC game works in the Middle East.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

JFL if you think they are still virgins over there 😂


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 20, 2021)

(((Wallenberg)))


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Feb 20, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 997472


who is this bitch tbh?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL if you think they are still virgins over there 😂


Good point. I have met some Middle Eastern girls who claimed that they are virgins. Maybe they lied.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Obviously, all other races should support it too. Who knows, maybe the BBC game works in the Middle East.


bbc game does work actually lol 😂 they even had blm protests in tunesia or something jfl


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bbc game does work actually lol 😂 they even had blm protests in tunesia or something jfl


Yes, I edited the original post. Check it now. Also @Blackgymmax


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 20, 2021)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> who is this bitch tbh?


a random bitch, which I think is hot, so I kept his picture on my computer


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Obviously, all other races should support it too. Who knows, maybe the BBC game works in the Middle East.


"BBC" "Other races" im white.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Good point. I have met some Middle Eastern girls who claimed that they are virgins. Maybe they lied.


they are prone to lie about their virginity 😒 honestly the middle eastern soyboys have taken advantage of this liberalism in these countries so they can have some pussy. chances are slim shes not already been dicked down. only difference is they will hide it better still nonetheless because their parents etc still care about how their daughters and sons behave.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yes, I edited the original post. Check it now. Also @Blackgymmax


yeah jfl she however does have a point, most ethnics will get salty over ethnic chicks who go for black guys or white guys. but as long as they are reverts then this isnt a problem. also there are enough middle eastern christians who also go for white guys or black guys.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah jfl she however does have a point, most ethnics will get salty over ethnic chicks who go for black guys or white guys. but as long as they are reverts then this isnt a problem. also there are enough middle eastern christians who also go for white guys or black guys.


Yes, it's insecurity that causes that. I don't care if an ethnic guy is with a white girl (and mostly when this happens the white girl is subpar, but if she is good-looking I don't carE). I know that there are enough girls for me.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yes, it's insecurity that causes that. I don't care if an ethnic guy is with a white girl (and mostly when this happens the white girl is subpar, but if she is good-looking I don't carE). I know that there are enough girls for me.


jfl thats exactly how i feel about it, i dont care unless theyre actually attractive to me. although i have to admit white girls are usually better looking and a good looking ethnic girl is hard to come by. for instance i dont think the arab hijabi you posted is attractive lol.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Feminism is taking over the Middle East. More and more Middle Eastern girls realize what they are missing: (white) chad's cock. When people in the Middle East get exposed to the western internet, they will become more progressive gradually. There are signs of this happening already. The snowball is rolling.
> 
> Why you, white guy, should care about this? Maybe you shouldn't: maybe you prefer Nordic or East Asian HQNP hotties as I do.
> 
> ...


Op is an gay incel (he admited it) with yellow fever


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

He is also a soyjack who like elitric cars and want to suck cocks


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Ignore him


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl thats exactly how i feel about it, i dont care unless theyre actually attractive to me. although i have to admit white girls are usually better looking and a good looking ethnic girl is hard to come by. for instance i dont think the arab hijabi you posted is attractive lol.


I agree: the Arab girl in the original post isn't attractive. I posted it because of the text in the picture, not because of her looks, as you probably can guess.

Some time ago I saw a group of five girls. Four of them were wearing hijabs and dressed "normally". They were from East Africa or the Middle East. However, one girl in the group was wearing a skin-tight green dress. Sexy. She definitely gets a lot of attention from men, especially when the contrast in the group is so big. She looked like she was from Iran - from the Middle East anyway. I wonder how social dynamics go in a group like that. Four of them seemed conservative, one of them was clearly wanting attention men, and she got it from me at least.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I agree: the Arab girl in the original post isn't attractive. I posted it because of the text in the picture, not because of her looks, as you probably can guess.
> 
> Some time ago I saw a group of five girls. Four of them were wearing hijabs and dressed "normally". They were from East Africa or the Middle East. However, one girl in the group was wearing a skin-tight green dress. Sexy. She definitely gets a lot of attention from men, especially when the contrast in the group is so big. She looked like she was from Iran - from the Middle East anyway. I wonder how social dynamics go in a group like that. Four of them seemed conservative, one of them was clearly wanting attention men, and she got it from me at least.


its simple lol, the ones with hijab were exactly the same as the one without hijab, only thing is they just larp with this hijab stuff. they still have relationships and have sex lol. usually with other ethnics from my experience.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its simple lol, the ones with hijab were exactly the same as the one without hijab, only thing is they just larp with this hijab stuff. they still have relationships and have sex lol. usually with other ethnics from my experience.


Interesting. I have also seen that some Muslim girls are "ashamed" of their scarves when they are around chad. I'm not making this up.


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Feb 20, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 997472


posting girls wont fix ur rep ratio bucko


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Op is an gay incel (he admited it) with yellow fever


I'm not gay, incel, or have yellow fever.


----------



## Greecgawd (Feb 20, 2021)

I have middle eastern relatives and I know exactly how it works. If the middle eastern girl is living in the west there might be a slim chance that she does date outside her race, however, it’s mostly BBC not white, just go to France and see for yourself. If she’s living in the middle east (muslim) then It’s impossible. It’s true all girls there are virgins, forbidden from marrying a non muslim male. Middle eastern women also don’t see white guys as something exotic because there are plenty of middle eastern white guys in arab countries, JBW won’t standout like in SEA.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Interesting. I have also seen that some Muslim girls are "ashamed" of their scarves when they are around chad. I'm not making this up.


yeah good observation, theyre just forced to wear it by their parents. a subhuman female from my high school would leave the house with a hijab on and as soon as she wasnt in sight anymore she would take it off jfl. however i heard years later she would wear it for real. also another time in college i had a classmate for six months who didnt wear a hijab but then she wore one one day. so it could also happen in reverse.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not gay, incel, or have yellow fever.


You admited to suck cocks and you LOVE asian women


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Greecgawd said:


> I have middle eastern relatives and I know exactly how it works. If the middle eastern girl is living in the west there might be a slim chance that she does date outside her race, however, it’s mostly BBC not white, just go to France and see for yourself. If she’s living in the middle east (muslim) then It’s impossible. It’s true all girls there are virgins, forbidden from marrying a non muslim male. Middle eastern women also don’t see white guys as something exotic because there are plenty of middle eastern white guys in arab countries, JBW won’t standout like in SEA.


jfl no theyre not all virgin 😂 plenty of people on incel sites from middle eastern countries will tell you premarital sex is normal for many, many females. you can thank the internet and globalization for that.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Greecgawd said:


> If the middle eastern girl is living in the west there might be a slim chance that she does date outside her race, however, it’s mostly BBC not white, just go to France and see for yourself.


I'm not so sure about this. I have had some Middle Eastern girls showing interest in me; however, I'm not into them. In one case 30-year-old Iranian women tried to get me and a 20-year old Iranian girl together. Especially Iranians tend to be liberal from what I have seen.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not so sure about this. I have had some Middle Eastern girls showing interest in me; however, I'm not into them. In one case 30-year-old Iranian women tried to get me and a 20-year old Iranian girl together. Especially Iranians tend to be liberal from what I have seen.


another good observation. the iranians you see came to the west after the islamic revolution. ask any iranian in the west what they think about islam and they will sound more hateful than a white neoliberal


----------



## Greecgawd (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not so sure about this. I have had some Middle Eastern girls showing interest in me; however, I'm not into them. In one case 30-year-old Iranian women tried to get me and a 20-year old Iranian girl together. Especially Iranians tend to be liberal from what I have seen.


Iran is not an arab country so it may be more liberal, but arab countries is where it gets tricky


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

Nah, there are a lot of good Middle East woman, pious ones, it is not a small number, there A LOT of women who pray and are pious muslim

People who say the contrary live on the internet


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 20, 2021)

Muslim girls prefer black boys


----------



## Greecgawd (Feb 20, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Muslim girls prefer black boys


I think it’s just a french thing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Nah, there are a lot of good Middle East woman, pious ones, it is not a small number, there A LOT of women who pray and are pious muslim
> 
> People who say the contrary live on the internet


praying doesnt make you pious bro, there was some islamic porn whore who said she prayed 2 times a day jfl yet she got railed on camera by different men


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Greecgawd said:


> I think it’s just a french thing


no its also in the netherlands tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah good observation, theyre just forced to wear it by their parents. a subhuman female from my high school would leave the house with a hijab on and as soon as she wasnt in sight anymore she would take it off jfl. however i heard years later she would wear it for real. also another time in college i had a classmate for six months who didnt wear a hijab but then she wore one one day. so it could also happen in reverse.


It's better to be motivated from the inside (own motivation) than from the outside (forced because of fear of sanctions). It's understandable that traditional Islam values and liberal western values clash together when a girl is living in the west. Women are sexual creatures like men, so wanting to be like a western girl is understandable. 

I once saw a Muslim girl waiting for a bus at a bus stop. When she saw a good-looking guy she pulled her scarf back to expose more of her head. It was deliberately. I knew what was going on.


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 20, 2021)

Greecgawd said:


> I think it’s just a french thing


Na I’m in Canada and Muslim chicks always preferred dark black boys in college


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 20, 2021)

potentialhabit1 said:


> posting girls wont fix ur rep ratio bucko


it was just a trap to catch gaycells


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's better to be motivated from the inside (own motivation) than from the outside (forced because of fear of sanctions). It's understandable that traditional Islam values and liberal western values clash together when a girl is living in the west. Women are sexual creatures like men, so wanting to be like a western girl is understandable.
> 
> I once saw a Muslim girl waiting for a bus at a bus stop. When she saw a good-looking guy she pulled her scarf back to expose more of her head. It was deliberately. I knew what was going on.


yeah islamically speaking its not ok to force anyone to do anything. it has to come from within. and we can obviously see the adverse effects of what happens when you force somebody to wear it. i dont think women are sexual creatures in the sense that our sex drives are much higher than theirs imo. thats why its not common to see a really good looking girl with an ugly dude but the reverse happens often.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah islamically speaking its not ok to force anyone to do anything. it has to come from within. and we can obviously see the adverse effects of what happens when you force somebody to wear it. i dont think women are sexual creatures in the sense that our sex drives are much higher than theirs imo. thats why its not common to see a really good looking girl with an ugly dude but the reverse happens often.


What I mean by sexual creatures is that most women want to get attention from good-looking guys, so it's understandable that a Muslim girl living in the west might feel jealous of liberal western girls who get attention from chad because of their sexy clothing.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

Muslims after reading this


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> praying doesnt make you pious bro, there was some islamic porn whore who said she prayed 2 times a day jfl yet she got railed on camera by different men


Praying is good equally, it helps to be pious

And to be serious and realistic, even the middle eastern women who lives in Europe and don't dress the hijab the GREAT majority of them never had premarital sex, they usually don't find it difficult to marry, let alone the ones who actually live in the Middle East


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What I mean by sexual creatures is that most women want to get attention from good-looking guys, so it's understandable that a Muslim girl living in the west might feel jealous of liberal western girls who get attention from chad because of their sexy clothing.


ahhhh yeah that makes sense. however in my experience is that those chicks do live like liberal chicks do but only secretly. ive heard many stories of islamic chicks when they go to college that they often travel to another city so they can safely hang out with their boyfriends lmao


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Praying is good equally, it helps to be pious
> 
> And to be serious and realistic, even the middle eastern women who lives in Europe and don't dress the hijab the GREAT majority of them never had extramarital sex, they usually don't find it difficult to marry, let alone the ones who actually live in the Middle East


extramarital sex, no but premarital sex is actually widespread. i speak to people in their native islamic countries and they tell me premarital sex happens a lot. we have to accept we live in an era where true pious men and women are very very rare.


----------



## realklay11 (Feb 20, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> I want a MILF rn


You are speaking my language


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> extramarital sex, no but premarital sex is actually widespread. i speak to people in their native islamic countries and they tell me premarital sex happens a lot. we have to accept we live in an era where true pious men and women are very very rare.


What they just do it anally before marriage instead?


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> extramarital sex, no but premarital sex is actually widespread. i speak to people in their native islamic countries and they tell me premarital sex happens a lot. we have to accept we live in an era where true pious men and women are very very rare.


Sorry, thats the word i searched, premarital

And no, i think you are completely wrong, never seen any of it happening nor heard of it even in a little bit and i live in a place who has probably more moroccans than anywhere in Europe


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> What they just do it anally before marriage instead?


not just anal but also vaginally. here in the netherlands hymen restoration surgery is given free and most chicks that get it are actually islamic ones, sometimes they are even accompanied by their boyfriends lol @ThatDjangoWalk


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Muslims after reading this
> 
> 
> View attachment 997512


People can be Muslims or believe in other religions if they want to. However, they should accept that not all women share their values.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not just anal but also vaginally. here in the netherlands hymen restoration surgery is given free and most chicks that get it are actually islamic ones, sometimes they are even accompanied by their boyfriends lol @ThatDjangoWalk


Wow that's insane I didn't realize that was a thing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Sorry, thats the word i searched, premarital
> 
> And no, i think you are completely wrong, never seen any of it happening nor heard of it even in a little bit and i live in a place who has probably more moroccans than anywhere in Europe


you dont see nor hear about it because you hang out with the right people. i used to be innocent and naive like you in the sense that i thought it didnt happen.. but it literally does. its widespread.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> extramarital sex, no but premarital sex is actually widespread. i speak to people in their native islamic countries and they tell me premarital sex happens a lot. we have to accept we live in an era where true pious men and women are very very rare.


The fact that it happens, im not going to deny it

But to say that majority of girls do it, that is just a fake vision of the world, it is not even close

Its like when they say that majority of muslims are terrorists


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Wow that's insane I didn't realize that was a thing


i wasnt aware either but it seems a lot of people are so i have to break it to em i guess jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> The fact that it happens, im not going to deny it
> 
> But to say that majority of girls do it, that is just a fake vision of the world, it is not even close
> 
> Its like when they say that majority of muslims are terrorists


you are comparing apples with oranges here. you can stay blind to the reality but its the sad truth. actual good people are very uncommon.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i wasnt aware either but it seems a lot of people are so i have to break it to em i guess jfl


DONT LET THE MUSLIMS FIND OUT


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> He is also a soyjack who like elitric cars and want to suck cocks


I don't want to suck cocks. Electric vehicles are superior.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> DONT LET THE MUSLIMS FIND OUT


bhai why not


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you dont see nor hear about it because you hang out with the right people. i used to be innocent and naive like you in the sense that i thought it didnt happen.. but it literally does. its widespread.


I have known people of all kinds, a muslim women may not almost pray (some do tho), but they fast ramadan and usually never had premarital sex, and if someone tries to convince them like before marriage, in normal circumstances that would hurt a lot the posibilities of marriage with that person since they see it as something unlawful and which brings dishonor to her being


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 20, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> I want a MILF rn


yo ur back


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not just anal but also vaginally. here in the netherlands hymen restoration surgery is given free and most chicks that get it are actually islamic ones, sometimes they are even accompanied by their boyfriends lol @ThatDjangoWalk


Fucking whores


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bhai why not


they will be upset


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not just anal but also vaginally. here in the netherlands hymen restoration surgery is given free and most chicks that get it are actually islamic ones, sometimes they are even accompanied by their boyfriends lol @ThatDjangoWalk


Fucking whores


Wallenberg said:


> I don't want to suck cocks. Electric vehicles are superior.


You want to suck cocks 
Elelitric cars are for women/soys


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> I have known people of all kinds, a muslim women may not almost pray (some do tho), but they fast ramadan and usually never had premarital sex, and if someone tries to convince them like before marriage, in normal circumstances that would hurt a lot the posibilities of marriage with that person since they see it as something unlawful and which brings dishonor to her being


those women you are talking about are actually rare nowadays though. consider yourself lucky if you know one and get married to them. the temptations and desires here in the west have a strong impact on them.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> they will be upset


i must let my bhais know tbh 


Maesthetic said:


> Fucking whores
> 
> You want to suck cocks
> Elelitric cars are for women/soys


indeed its very bad, idk why people are arguing with me. dont shoot the messenger, as they say!


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i must let my bhais know tbh
> 
> indeed its very bad, idk why people are arguing with me. dont shoot the messenger, as they say!


But bro
Thinking about whores and degeneracy will get you to nothing 
Just ignore it and focus on good things


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You want to suck cocks
> Elelitric cars are for women/soys


No, I don't want to suck cocks. Why you keep thinking of sucking dicks so much? 

Electric cars are superior. Tesla >>>>> your average gas-guzzler.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> But bro
> Thinking about whores and degeneracy will get you to nothing
> Just ignore it and focus on good things


thats true but pretending it doesnt exist or to say its a minority is staying blind to the truth and i dont want that. i just acknowledge it and move on and know not to be fooled by appearance. my friend thought everyone who wore hijab was a good pious woman until he saw enough sex videos of them getting BLACKED 😅😂


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 20, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yo ur back


Yes bhai. How are you


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 20, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Yes bhai. How are you


im good
i still remember ur dog avi tbh


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you are comparing apples with oranges here. you can stay blind to the reality but its the sad truth. actual good people are very uncommon.


No man, maybe it is the reality on TikTok

On the real world, it ain't akhi, not even in the west

But at the end of they day it doesn't hurt me akhi, people think they can use this kind of thing to hurt muslims when in reality their statements give us more hope and faith, this kind of sexual immoralities HAS to happen because it was predicted by our Prophet Muhammad according to narrations (alayhi a salat wa salam), like a lot of other things, so we accept it and this is no more than clear cut proof for the veracity of our religion and way of life, is part of the process until the arrival of Isa (alayhi a salat wa salam)


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Some Muslim girls are liberal. Some are traditional. Who cares?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> No man, maybe it is the reality on TikTok
> 
> On the real world, it ain't akhi, not even in the west
> 
> But at the end of they day it doesn't hurt me akhi, people think they can use this kind of thing to hurt muslims when in reality their statements give us more hope and faith, this kind of sexual immoralities HAS to happen because it was predicted by our Prophet Muhammad according to narrations (alayhi a salat wa salam), like a lot of other things, so we accept it and this is no more than clear cut proof for the veracity of our religion and way of life, is part of the process until the arrival of Isa (alayhi a salat wa salam)


good thing you brought up the hadith because that literally just proves my point that sexual degeneracy is only getting worse. now they just do it in secret, sooner or later they will do it in public. only a minority does it publicly. so you see why arguing it wouldnt make sense?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats true but pretending it doesnt exist or to say its a minority is staying blind to the truth and i dont want that. i just acknowledge it and move on and know not to be fooled by appearance. my friend thought everyone who wore hijab was a good pious woman until he saw enough sex videos of them getting BLACKED 😅😂


Of course it exist but its still a minority 
And i know some hijabis are whores now 

But fight evil in your small area if you know what i mean


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Of course it exist but its still a minority
> And i know some hijabis are whores now
> 
> But fight evil in your small area if you know what i mean


its indeed a minority that get themselves filmed. most still do it in secret. there are a lot of expose group chats on telegram as well btw lol, even chicks from my neighborhood have been exposed as they say @ThatDjangoWalk 

how do you suggest we do that?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its indeed a minority that get themselves filmed. most still do it in secret. there are a lot of expose group chats on telegram as well btw lol, even chicks from my neighborhood have been exposed as they say @ThatDjangoWalk
> 
> how do you suggest we do that?


Shame them 
Beat them 
Beat also the guys that do this 

PLAIN AND SIMPLE


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Beat them
> Beat also the guys that do this


Insecure cuck.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Shame them
> Beat them
> Beat also the guys that do this
> 
> PLAIN AND SIMPLE


very true, its not just women, its men too. cant have sexual degeneracy without the other. tbh im too weak to shame, beat them but i can never associate myself with them which is what i do 😊


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its indeed a minority that get themselves filmed. most still do it in secret. there are a lot of expose group chats on telegram as well btw lol, even chicks from my neighborhood have been exposed as they say @ThatDjangoWalk
> 
> how do you suggest we do that?


Look man, i think we might live in different worldviews, i just think this place hurted your worldview a lot, it did with me too some time but when you analyze things you can see it more clearly (a lot of blackpill stuff is in reality redpill)

-Premarital sex has rised? Definetly, since it was almost non existent before, since in the past was unheard of now we have the perception that it happens constantly

-Majority of muslim women do it? Not even close


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Look man, i think we might live in different worldviews, i just think this place hurted your worldview a lot, it did with me too some time but when you analyze things you can see it more clearly (a lot of blackpill stuff is in reality redpill)
> 
> -Premarital sex has rised? Definetly, since it was almost non existent before, since in the past was unheard of now we have the perception that it happens constantly
> 
> -Majority of muslim women do it? Not even close


not at all my friend, this place doesnt affect me. if it did i would say all islamic women want white kafirs 😂 look, you dont have to accept reality if you dont want to, but most islamic people in this generation are sexual degenerates. you dont see it because they hide it. why would they expose themselves to you? they dont talk about it openly.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> very true, its not just women, its men too. cant have sexual degeneracy without the other. tbh im too weak to shame, beat them but i can never associate myself with them which is what i do 😊


>tbh im too weak to shame, beat them
You are Not 

Also do you have brothers, sisters ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >tbh im too weak to shame, beat them
> You are Not
> 
> Also do you have brothers, sisters ?


yes i have two brothers, what about you 

also im definitely weak bhai trust me tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >tbh im too weak to shame, beat them
> You are Not
> 
> Also do you have brothers, sisters ?


Why would you beat other people who enjoy their sexuality? Are you so jealous?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not at all my friend, this place doesnt affect me. if it did i would say all islamic women want white kafirs 😂 look, you dont have to accept reality if you dont want to, but most islamic people in this generation are sexual degenerates. you dont see it because they hide it. why would they expose themselves to you? they dont talk about it openly.


Not all of them


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Not all of them


most, not all


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes i have two brothers, what about you
> 
> also im definitely weak bhai trust me tbh


Go train them in boxing/K1 tbh 
They need to be strong 


>im weak 
If you say this, of course yes 
Dont cuck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> most, not all


I would say 60 %
Which is still an insane number


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Go train them in boxing/K1 tbh
> They need to be strong
> 
> 
> ...


i have germophobia i dont like to be touched. jfl at me. and tbh im just realistic, i dont workout either so yeah. i could change it if i want to but im unmotivated


Maesthetic said:


> I would say 60 %
> Which is still an insane number


yeah thats a generous percentage if you ask me 😂 but still, anything more than 50% makes it a majority 😔 fuck this gay earth


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not at all my friend, this place doesnt affect me. if it did i would say all islamic women want white kafirs 😂 look, you dont have to accept reality if you dont want to, but most islamic people in this generation are sexual degenerates. you dont see it because they hide it. why would they expose themselves to you? they dont talk about it openly.


We have then to define what is sexual degeneracy for you

I mean, what do you want me to say, i know about men who supposedly do zina with european girls, but never about muslim woman, if you want i can lie about it or something, but it would be that, a lie

Muslim woman usually marry at a young age, i mean, again, thats what i clearly witness

Better we leave it better akhi, Allahu A'lam


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> We have then to define what is sexual degeneracy for you
> 
> I mean, what do you want me to say, i know about men who supposedly do zina with european girls, but never about muslim woman, if you want i can lie about it or something, but it would be that, a lie
> 
> ...


thats my entire point bro, they do it in secret often so you wont know about it unless you personally know other people who know them 😂 and its not about only women, men are to blame as well. we cant only blame women for this lol, i know most people in our community would do that but men need to be kept in check also


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats my entire point bro, they do it in secret often so you wont know about it unless you personally know other people who know them 😂 and its not about only women, men are to blame as well. we cant only blame women for this lol, i know most people in our community would do that but men need to be kept in check also


Degenerate world. It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 20, 2021)

10 page thread cause topic involving ethnics
..................


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

JBWing looksmaxxer taking travel photos in the Middle East.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i have germophobia i dont like to be touched. jfl at me. and tbh im just realistic, i dont workout either so yeah. i could change it if i want to but im unmotivated
> 
> yeah thats a generous percentage if you ask me 😂 but still, anything more than 50% makes it a majority 😔 fuck this gay earth


Go find the motivation and discipline bro 
God didnt make us for being weak and pathetic 
Being strong is a virtue 

Also its sunna to do Archery, Horse Riding, Swimming 
Because its training


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why would you beat other people who enjoy their sexuality? Are you so jealous?


We are in Europe so we can't do that and we must respect the law of Europe

But in muslim societies it had nothing to do with jealousy since majority of people were married, the punishment for fornication and adultery is to prevent it from happening more, and to prevent immoralities and broken families


TRUE_CEL said:


> thats my entire point bro, they do it in secret often so you wont know about it unless you personally know other people who know them 😂 and its not about only women, men are to blame as well. we cant only blame women for this lol, i know most people in our community would do that but men need to be kept in check also


We came back to the same point

I supposedly know people who does this kind of thing (and i say supposedly because it is haram to accuse about fornication and adultery without 100 
% proof) and never EVER it was with muslim women, NEVER

But again, let's stop here since it looks like we reached a dead point


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> We are in Europe so we can't do that and we must respect the law of Europe


Yeah. That's the point. If one wants to live in an Islamic society, then I suggest moving to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah. That's the point. If one wants to live in an Islamic society, then I suggest moving to Saudi Arabia.


We have a lot of corruption in our countries, majority of people in arab countries want to have muslim society and goverment but some of our rulers don't allow us

And we have a lot of pressure too from western countries and others, like for example, a few days ago i heard someone say that Biden threatened with banning flights with Nigeria if they didn't legalise homosexuality, this happens a lot, leaders impose their views on us


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> We have a lot of corruption in our countries, majority of people in arab countries want to have muslim society and goverment but some of our rulers don't allow us
> 
> And we have a lot of pressure too from western countries and others, like for example, a few days ago i heard someone say that Biden threatened with banning flights with Nigeria if they didn't legalise homosexuality, this happens a lot, leaders impose their views on us


What Nigeria is going to do? I bet they do what Biden says.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What Nigeria is going to do? I bet they do what Biden says.


I don't know

You look like a person who is respectful, normally people who are respectful on internet are on the real world too


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Degenerate world. It's over.


yeah i hate having to be a part of it. wish i could live on mars. 


Maesthetic said:


> Go find the motivation and discipline bro
> God didnt make us for being weak and pathetic
> Being strong is a virtue
> 
> ...


my ancestors were great at archery and horse riding 


ThatDjangoWalk said:


> We are in Europe so we can't do that and we must respect the law of Europe
> 
> But in muslim societies it had nothing to do with jealousy since majority of people were married, the punishment for fornication and adultery is to prevent it from happening more, and to prevent immoralities and broken families
> 
> ...


we only reached a dead point because youre not willing to see how things are nowadays but fine if you dont want to continue we can stop lol


----------



## Momstouch (Feb 20, 2021)

Arab jb even choose chinks(korean) over their own arab men thats kinda harsh reality


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Arab jb even choose chinks(korean) over their own arab men thats kinda harsh reality


Life fuel for Asian men. Go slay.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> You look like a person who is respectful, normally people who are respectful on internet are on the real world too


I try to be a true high-class gentleman. Looksmaxing is part of it.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Arab jb even choose chinks(korean) over their own arab men thats kinda harsh reality


Cope


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Huge cope, keep seething you western cuck, muslims are based af and our women are the best. The West doesn't have much muslims, only kafirs be it europeans or ethnics, just because they are Arab doesnt make them muslim


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Huge cope, keep seething you western cuck, muslims are based af and our women are the best. The West doesn't have much muslims, only kafirs be it europeans or ethnics, just because they are Arab doesnt make them muslim


Didn't you just complain about how BBC steal your women?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Huge cope, keep seething you western cuck, muslims are based af and our women are the best. The West doesn't have much muslims, only kafirs be it europeans or ethnics, just because they are Arab doesnt make them muslim


 u are kafir too by definition


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Didn't you just complain about how BBC steal your women?


I was venting on a small minority jfl, even 2% of women doing it makes me angry, ofcourse i know the wast majority doesn't do it and marries a person from their own ethnicity, but that small minority makes me angry cause they are degens


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> u are kafir too by definition


How?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How?


doing haram things 247
if that makes westerners and ethnics that smoke etc kafir u are too


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I was venting on a small minority jfl, even 2% of women doing it makes me angry, ofcourse i know the wast majority doesn't do it and marries a person from their own ethnicity, but that small minority makes me angry cause they are degens


Good BBC guy is a good husband.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> doing haram things 247
> if that makes westerners and ethnics that smoke etc kafir u are too


The only thing haram i do is drugs sometimes at most, nothing else, and you are a kafir if you don't do the 5 pillars of faith, not just doing sins, and 90% of Muslims in the west don't do those pillars so they are kafirs


----------



## PikachuCandy (Feb 20, 2021)

It ain't gonna happen bro
Middle Easterns are high t savages they will give their lives first before handing over their women


----------



## Momstouch (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cope


Lmao hallalcel i only say facts


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Lmao hallalcel i only say facts


Ok ricecel 
Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 20, 2021)

giga cope, op is using the westernized muslims who live somewhere in america/the uk/frace/the netherlands or some other shithole to prove that muslims in some hardcore islam countries like Iran are whores jfl


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> giga cope, op is using the westernized muslims who live somewhere in america/the uk/frace/the netherlands or some other shithole to prove that muslims in some hardcore islam countries like Iran are whores jfl


I think you are coping. Nothing will stop the victory march of the liberal western culture.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The only thing haram i do is drugs sometimes at most, nothing else, and you are a kafir if you don't do the 5 pillars of faith, not just doing sins, and 90% of Muslims in the west don't do those pillars so they are kafirs


You watch porn and masturbate and dream of premarital sex.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You watch porn and masturbate and dream of premarital sex.


No, i dream about how i would fuck my wife, i never had premartial sex even though i had gf's


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 20, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 997472


is that a noodle


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> No, i dream about how i would fuck my wife, i never had premartial sex even though i had gf's


You are virgin (incel)?


----------



## lutte (Feb 20, 2021)

@streege thoughts?


----------



## lutte (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not so sure about this. I have had some Middle Eastern girls showing interest in me; however, I'm not into them. In one case 30-year-old Iranian women tried to get me and a 20-year old Iranian girl together. Especially Iranians tend to be liberal from what I have seen.


@streege thoughts?


----------



## lutte (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> No, i dream about how i would fuck my wife, i never had premartial sex even though i had gf's


you don't sleep with your gf?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> you don't sleep with your gf?


No


----------



## lutte (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> No


ok chaddam
are you gonna marry her?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> doing haram things 247
> if that makes westerners and ethnics that smoke etc kafir u are too


Sins dont make you kaffir 
Only shirk make you kaffir you retarded nigger


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You watch porn and masturbate and dream of premarital sex.


So its sins


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The only thing haram i do is drugs sometimes at most, nothing else, and you are a kafir if you don't do the 5 pillars of faith, not just doing sins, and 90% of Muslims in the west don't do those pillars so they are kafirs


And even 
Only shirk make you kaffir


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And even
> Only shirk make you kaffir


Not praying 5 times a day also makes you kafir, not fasting, giving zakat, going to hajj too


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The only thing haram i do is drugs sometimes at most, nothing else, and you are a kafir if you don't do the 5 pillars of faith, not just doing sins, and 90% of Muslims in the west don't do those pillars so they are kafirs


you can't call everyone sinning kaffir jfl
kaffir is someone who has declared he is not muslim/does not believe in 5 pillars or does shirk
you can call them munafiq though

*bad muslim even in hell ends up in heaven however real kuffars stay in hell forever*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Not praying 5 times a day also makes you kafir, not fasting, giving zakat, going to hajj too


Just not Praying make you kaffir


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> you can't call everyone sinning kaffir jfl
> kaffir is someone who has declared he is not muslim/does not believe in 5 pillars or does shirk
> you can call them munafiq though
> 
> *bad muslim even in hell ends up in heaven however real kuffars stay in hell forever*


If he shirk 
He dont go to heaven


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Feb 20, 2021)

Its over for my arab bros


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 20, 2021)

Greecgawd said:


> I think it’s just a french thing


indeed,when i go to morocco to see my family i talk to local foids they are actually pretty racist against blacks which is brutal to me that live in the west,they find them very ugly idk why sand foids in the west are not like that


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Just not Praying make you kaffir


maby
there is a thin line on this

some imams agree that not praying out of laziness and knowing it's obligatory is not kaffir just sinning
others say it is kuffar




however not praying and *thinking it's not obligatory* is for sure kaffir


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 20, 2021)

"traditional virgins"
if you support a sexual revolution then how the fuck are any of those virgin whores gonna be loyal and traditional jfl if they are exploring because of liberalism


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> maby
> there is a thin line on this
> 
> some imams agree that not praying out of laziness and knowing it's obligatory is not kaffir just sinning
> ...


This


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 20, 2021)

I do not support it


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> People can be Muslims or believe in other religions if they want to. However, they should accept that not all women share their values.


However someone who calls him/herself muslim should accept Islamic values. Put that aside, you didn't show the tinder results from Istanbul.. how many likes did you even get on the first day? Be honest and tell. I believe there is JBW in Turkey but to what degree that is what we are trying to find out.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> He is also a soyjack who like elitric cars and want to suck cocks


jfl I could have predicted all that based on his post in your rape thread


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> jfl I could have predicted all that based on his post in your rape thread


+ finngolian


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> However someone who calls him/herself muslim should accept Islamic values. Put that aside, you didn't show the tinder results from Istanbul.. how many likes did you even get on the first day? Be honest and tell. I believe there is JBW in Turkey but to what degree that is what we are trying to find out.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I think I have 33 matches. Most of them aren't anything special, there are 4 good matches. 1 of them is a Lebanese virgin, others are Turkish.

Problem with some of them is that their English is bad. They start a conversation in Turkish.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I think I have 33 matches. Most of them aren't anything special, there are 4 good matches. 1 of them is a Lebanese virgin, others are Turkish.
> 
> Problem with some of them that their English is bad. They start a conversation in Turkish.


Are the 33 matches or likes? None the less good stats considering i get 11 likes at most..

Are you going to post them here? You said that you didn't want to do it.. can you then pm the results or atleast give intell for what can be expected of jbw in Turkey.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Are the 33 matches or likes? None the less good stats considering i get 11 likes at most..
> 
> Are you going to post them here? You said that you didn't want to do it.. can you then pm the results or atleast give intell for what can be expected of jbw in Turkey.


Matches. 

Yeah, I don't want to post girls' pictures here. Maybe I can PM.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> I don't know
> 
> You look like a person who is respectful, normally people who are respectful on internet are on the real world too


link to news? cant find it


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 20, 2021)

as if an arab girl would like me just because i'm white


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 20, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> link to news? cant find it


Saw it some days ago on Reddit, this is the closest thing i found









Biden pushes for legalisation of homosexual rights in Nigeria, others | The Guardian Nigeria News - Nigeria and World News


United States President Joe Biden has directed American Embassy in Nigeria and other countries to push for the legalisation of homosexuality in their respective countries of residence. Biden gave the directive in a White House statement on Memorandum on Advancing the Human Rights of Lesbian...



m.guardian.ng


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Matches.
> 
> Yeah, I don't want to post girls' pictures here. Maybe I can PM.


Great, can you pm them.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> you can't call everyone sinning kaffir jfl
> kaffir is someone who has declared he is not muslim/does not believe in 5 pillars or does shirk
> you can call them munafiq though
> 
> *bad muslim even in hell ends up in heaven however real kuffars stay in hell forever*


No, if you don't pray you are a kafir jfl, just saying you are muslim is extremely easy


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Saw it some days ago on Reddit, this is the closest thing i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@africancel @tyronelite @ImprovLoser fucking over, thoughts?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> @africancel @tyronelite @ImprovLoser fucking over, thoughts?


I fully support Biden here.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I fully support Biden here.


Why


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Why


Let gays be what they are. Who cares what they do?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Let gays be what they are. Who cares what they do?


Cause they attack and hate you if you are straight, go on twitter or tiktok they hate straight people and act mentally challenged, they shouldn't have any political rights


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cause they attack and hate you if you are straight


Haha no.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> @africancel @tyronelite @ImprovLoser fucking over, thoughts?


Fuck this cuck of a bitch ass nigga. Next thing you kno he'll legalize polygamy for LGBT arrggghhhh I hope he gets a fuckin heart att.. actually nvm having a female president will be 1000000x worse


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> @africancel @tyronelite @ImprovLoser fucking over, thoughts?


Fucking digusting


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not just anal but also vaginally. here in the netherlands hymen restoration surgery is given free and most chicks that get it are actually islamic ones, sometimes they are even accompanied by their boyfriends lol @ThatDjangoWalk


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 998244
> View attachment 998245


Aren't you based atheist Baldingman?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Aren't you based atheist Baldingman?


It's not it about religion. I still like the values that religion brings. 

 


I'm with my Ethnic bros against degeneracy feminism and lgbtweqrz retardation


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 20, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 998244
> View attachment 998245


@TRUE_CEL why mad? Elab


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @TRUE_CEL why mad? Elab


mad at these soy doctors giving these sluts surgeries for free because they fear for their lives. they should give incels surgeries for free instead.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 21, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 998244
> View attachment 998245


nigga you should be more angry than him . imagine it , instead of free slut surgery you get free fin and hair transplants


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Feb 27, 2021)

Not gonna happen ever but even if it does it might just increase our genetic potential.

I wouldn't stand in the way of Guys like this to breed like crazy and spread their superior genes.


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok jew


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Mar 9, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah good observation, theyre just forced to wear it by their parents. a subhuman female from my high school would leave the house with a hijab on and as soon as she wasnt in sight anymore she would take it off jfl. however i heard years later she would wear it for real. also another time in college i had a classmate for six months who didnt wear a hijab but then she wore one one day. so it could also happen in reverse.


nah but i think time are changing if you go to pakistan in the big city no one literally wear a hijab also there at Uni you have guys banging 4 or 5 girls so literally asian are becoming more western apparently the concept of being independent and love marriages are increasing.We lost the religion


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Mar 9, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> extramarital sex, no but premarital sex is actually widespread. i speak to people in their native islamic countries and they tell me premarital sex happens a lot. we have to accept we live in an era where true pious men and women are very very rare.


the only thing that worries me suppose you marry a girl from Middle east or east doesnt matter so yeah and she get the visa with you and get to live with you and once she applies for passport she also gets that after 5 years suppose now imagine that while she was living with you your wife was fucking someone else and she just used you for passport and once she gets that she leaves you gets half of your money.


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Feminism is taking over the Middle East. More and more Middle Eastern girls realize what they are missing: (white) chad's cock. When people in the Middle East get exposed to the western internet, they will become more progressive gradually. There are signs of this happening already. The snowball is rolling.
> 
> Why you, white guy, should care about this? Maybe you shouldn't: maybe you prefer Nordic or East Asian HQNP hotties as I do.
> 
> ...


Middle eastern chicks are baddies sometimes, blowjob hijab should be a dating app


----------



## spark (Mar 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> JBW only works for ugly gooks


Cope it works on all ethnic women


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (May 16, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah jfl she however does have a point, most ethnics will get salty over ethnic chicks who go for black guys or white guys. but as long as they are reverts then this isnt a problem. also there are enough middle eastern christians who also go for white guys or black guys.


Are you a curry ?


----------



## 6’1cel (May 16, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Feminism is taking over the Middle East. More and more Middle Eastern girls realize what they are missing: (white) chad's cock. When people in the Middle East get exposed to the western internet, they will become more progressive gradually. There are signs of this happening already. The snowball is rolling.
> 
> Why you, white guy, should care about this? Maybe you shouldn't: maybe you prefer Nordic or East Asian HQNP hotties as I do.
> 
> ...


good idea bro

but muslim girls here are sluts anyway


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 17, 2021)

This was a good topic.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 17, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Huge cope, keep seething you western cuck, muslims are based af and our women are the best. The West doesn't have much muslims, only kafirs be it europeans or ethnics, just because they are Arab doesnt make them muslim


it must be so weird being muslim and slav, and reading bullshit like this lol

brutal real arabs/muslims see you as a kafir and western whites see you as a weird mixture mutt


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 17, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This was a good topic.


or keep your country’s values where they are, and don’t try to infect others with toxic self destructive ideologies 

turkey is “liberal” (still way more based than giga cucked gynocentric societies) and i despise it

sociopathic shit


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> it must be so weird being muslim and slav lol


There are alot of Muslim Slavic groups like Bosnians, Gorani, Pomaks, Torbesh, then you have the Russian muslim slavs jfl


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Oct 17, 2021)

Top tier racebait OP. I respect your trickery.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

We are winning!









[JFL] Saudi Arabia Ruined by Feminism and Hypergamy - Capital of Islam gone Degenerate and Astray Muslimcels/Islam Copers GTFIH!!!


muh trad women akhi muh based Islam akhi muh huwite Sharia akhi muh just be Muslim akhi muh islam will save the west akhi it's ovER habibi.




looksmax.org


----------

